# Spooling braid on a spinning reel



## Champcpa (Mar 21, 2015)

I have got to get this 30lb Power Pro on my Tica Scepter before next weeks trip to Hatteras. Does the painters tape trick work okay or do I need to anchor it with mono? Advice?

Thanks, see you on the beach!


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Use a wrap of electrical tape. It'll keep the braid from slipping on the reel.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

FISHHUNTER said:


> Use a wrap of electrical tape. It'll keep the braid from slipping on the reel.


^^^^This is what I do.^^^^


----------



## Champcpa (Mar 21, 2015)

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

i soak may entire spool in water and put the braid on under a lot of tension (mono backing or electrical tape trip first)...


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

One layer of electrical tape is what I use.


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

If you use mono as a backer it will hold and you will need less braid to fill spool....much cheeper


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

buster said:


> if you use mono as a backer it will hold and you will need less braid to fill spool....much cheeper


 x2


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

buster said:


> If you use mono as a backer it will hold and you will need less braid to fill spool....much cheeper


x3,


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Are you a first time braid user? Always make sure the spooled line doesn't feel spongy/soft on the spool. If it does than chances are you will have problems with your next casts. Always make sure you spool taught.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

To reduce knots, always close the spinning reel bail by hand (do not turn handle to close bail). Saves you from repairing the bail spring too!

Sandcrab


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Good Lord, 30 pound braid........... you must be striper fishin'


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Either a shot of mono or electrician's tape. Wouldn't go with the blue painters tape.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Good Lord, 30 pound braid........... you must be striper fishin'


I use 30 just because I like the way it ties knots better than 20


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Just putting electrical tape on equals an excessive amount of braid $$. I prefer some sort of backing preferably Dacron if I can get it. Mono will do but you will have to change it out soon enough. 

Make sure that you get braided line on tight and don’t over fill the spool especially on a spinning reel. 

After casting your line out make sure that you close the bail manually. The give the line a little tug to tighten up the line on the spool.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Throw the braid in the trash and just fish mono!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Good Lord, 30 pound braid........... you must be striper fishin'


I striper fish with 20 pound braid.....

I usually use whatever cheap mono unless it is a small spinning reel....I need at least 130 yards
For such a large reel, mono won't hurt


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

The one thing to remember is many people dont like braid for different reasons.One of course is price,second is some think that all i need is 20lb braid for what/where i fish.The problem is that unless you have perfect conditions,the smaller braid will end up with wind knots.I have tried different weight braids over the years and found that the smallest i can use on my surf spinning set up is 40lb,which allows me to fish any conditions,winds with no issues.Some think 40lb is overkill,but i know i can hook large fish,have the ability to turn fish when needed without a worry and maintain great castability.Cant be scared to try new things,products that may help you.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I use 65 lb braid on my LMB setups for getting those hogs out of the muck and heavy cover. Without it, you would not be able to pull the bass (much less all the weeds/grass/debris) out without it.

I use 30 lb braid on my jetty spinning rods...

Sandcrab


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Bocefus said:


> Throw the braid in the trash and just fish mono!


No thanks. I will keep the superior casting distance of braid for all my lures.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Some reels, I know phlueger (spelling?) president reels for example are marketed as braid ready. Has anyone ever used them? Are they really braid ready? Just some rubber on the spool it looks like.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

HuskyMD said:


> Some reels, I know phlueger (spelling?) president reels for example are marketed as braid ready. Has anyone ever used them? Are they really braid ready? Just some rubber on the spool it looks like.


I have a two. They come braid ready but I back mine wih mono anyways.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

buster said:


> The one thing to remember is many people dont like braid for different reasons.One of course is price,second is some think that all i need is 20lb braid for what/where i fish.The problem is that unless you have perfect conditions,the smaller braid will end up with wind knots.I have tried different weight braids over the years and found that the smallest i can use on my surf spinning set up is 40lb,which allows me to fish any conditions,winds with no issues.Some think 40lb is overkill,but i know i can hook large fish,have the ability to turn fish when needed without a worry and maintain great castability.Cant be scared to try new things,products that may help you.


 I use 20 fireline on my bigger setups for cobia and drum when sightcasting.. I use 6lb crystal fireline on my smaller setups for specks,alberts,pups,and anything else that hits.... NEVER a problem with windknots... YES,IMHO,40lb is overkill,unless it is a very small diameter,as fireline is usually a larger diameter than regular braid....


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

I should or clarified that i meant a little heavier braid is for the big surf rod.On the small rods you can get away with whats needed per your needs.


----------

